# Bridge House Hotel (Hotel K) (image heavy)



## Blazinhawkz (Dec 9, 2016)

Hotel K 28.05.2016
(named because of the person who found it)3visits 4 weeks​
So nightshift is over 7:00am Friday talk of getting out is all we can talk about a few hints of locations a SCHOOL is only discussed an old school Rowan Atkinson attended though,so 27hrs later a message sent same meeting point 5:30 alarm set for 4:30 plenty of kip 4hrs. Roll onwards 5:30 "let's hit that school" demo started secca on site no go anyway quick message sent "our paths might cross" "school" "hotel" fast forward 7:30-8ish and boom we at the new location and damn I looked through the window and I couldn't believe my eyes a full dinning room in full situ well pretty much the full gaff was in full situ. Thank you Fr3e Roamers for a top morning and great to meet you guys again. Visited with Brighters,Sibbo and Fr3e Roamers

After we hit this place it soon became the in location and looking from the state of place Im so glad I was here first,many doors were locked on our first visit but people decided to boot them in,even the lock was drilled out on the expensive master suite anyway thats my rant heres some history.

Bridge House Hotel is a Grade I listed building, set alongside attractive gardens adjacent to the River Swale. The building was constructed sometime in the 15th Century and therefore provided a historic atmosphere inside and out. After being redeveloped into a hotel in the 1900s, the lower floors were converted into dining, bar and lounge areas. The upstairs was divided into bedrooms, and ensuite bathrooms were installed in each room. The hotel was popular as it is located close to the A1 road and Catterick Racecourse; it is also relatively close to the Yorkshire Dales National Park and the vibrant city of York. Unfortunately, however, a fire destroyed part of the building in 2014. Six fire crews were called to attend the scene after flames were spotted coming from the roof. The cause of the fire remains unknown, but no one was injured during the incident as the premises was closed as it was undergoing renovation.

Well heres what I captured,if you are familar with my posts and splores then you know we have fun the last images are purely this fun



DSC_0013 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0014 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0065 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0064 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0015 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




DSC_0034 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




DSC_0061 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0019 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0025 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0026 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0032 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0060 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0060 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0053 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0056 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0058 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0063 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0040 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0051 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0045 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0050 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0044 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0043 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0069 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0037 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0052 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0070-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0065 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0062-3 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0052 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0059 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0066 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0024 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0069-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0066_2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr


Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2016)

Each time a report mentions, "Listed Building" chances are somewhere a fire will also feature.
Lovely pics Nice tats, Thanks


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice pics. 

Well, some of them anyway... gets a bit iffy at the end... haha.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice photographs. I like the bath, stuffed leather armchair and the bar stools. I noticed the cutlery on the table that its set for not to include soup or a starter. Oh, well, still a nice post.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 9, 2016)

Mate, that is wicked! Glad you posted that up. Nice to see if before it got a bit messed up. I dread to think what it is like now. I happened upon it by chance, got stuck on the motorway because of roadworks so went back roads for a bit and there we were. Your pics are fantastic, great work!


----------



## Conrad (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome report, did the beer taps still work then  ?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 11, 2016)

smiler said:


> Each time a report mentions, "Listed Building" chances are somewhere a fire will also feature.
> Lovely pics Nice tats, Thanks



Past experience would indicate that any fire starting in the roof space of a building under renovation, will be due to a wandering plumber's blow torch -Either being used in the roof space or soldering lead flashings externally. The budding arsonist usually goes for a far easier room to set his fire and escape from the scene.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 11, 2016)

I enjoyed that. Sirloin looks good value for money, be well seasoned by now. Cheers guys.


----------



## uklimey1234 (Dec 11, 2016)

That is quite stunning, I do hope somebody rescues it as it has so much character.


----------



## T0n3r (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow, what a building that looks, great shots & report,

Does anyone happen to know the state of the building currently, don't want to "waste" a 2hr+ drive out


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 13, 2017)

Great report, the last shot is brilliant!


----------



## krela (Mar 13, 2017)

T0n3r said:


> Does anyone happen to know the state of the building currently, don't want to "waste" a 2hr+ drive out



No idea and asking is against forum rules. Failure is always an option, all of us fail with buildings all of the time.


----------



## King Al (Mar 14, 2017)

Great pics! This one looks awesome, really like the revolving door and bar!


----------

